# When Do You Dose EI?



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

When do you dose EI? Is it after lights come on or is it before lights come on?

My lights turn on at 3:00pm and go out at 10:00pm. For the matter of conviniency I'm starting to do my dosing around noon because by 3:00pm I'm really busy or not around. Does it make a difference when you dose? Do the plants absorb nutrinients (either micro or macro) during lights off or am I feeding algae at this time of the day?

Thanks


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Tom barr says keeping the time of dosing consistent is more important than the actual time of dosing. I like to do my dosing before I leave for work so all the nutrient levels are optimal when the lights come on. Theres only a couple nutrients used during darkness. I saw info on this somewhere, I'll take a look and try to find it.


----------

